

Government requests for user information double over three years - prateekj
http://googleblog.blogspot.com/2013/11/government-requests-for-user.html

======
comboy
I can't believe I'm gonna write this, but in their defense, google user base
had also likely doubled during that time.

~~~
ars
A lot of the increase is from non US countries. Presumably they realized they
_can_ request things, and are now starting to.

~~~
VladRussian2
Appetite comes with eating.

